# Tools to recover data from encrypted hard disk



## jedy (Feb 26, 2014)

My laptop is crashed and hard disk is showing BSOD error when connected to different laptop. I am unable to repair since it is encrypted with Mcafee endpoint encryption software. I badly need to recover the data from the encrypted hard disk since there is no backup.

Please help me how to recover the data from it.

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Jedy


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 27, 2014)

sorry brother ???  contact Mcafee !!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 27, 2014)

once a hard disk is encrypted only way to recover data is by decrypting that hard disk.if in case hard disk is not bootable then it depends on software(used for encryption) how to handle it.you should ask at mcafee forums for this issue.


----------



## jedy (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply @Ramakanta and @whitestar_999...

My IT people are not helping me to recover the data. They said if you haven't taken backup, we cant help it. They gave replacement laptop.
Would i be able to access my hard disk , if i install the mcafee encryption on my new laptop and encrypt with same settings and later connect this as a secondary one ? 

Any thoughts ?


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 3, 2014)

jedy said:


> Thanks for the reply @Ramakanta and @whitestar_999...
> 
> My IT people are not helping me to recover the data. They said if you haven't taken backup, we cant help it. They gave replacement laptop.
> Would i be able to access my hard disk , if i install the mcafee encryption on my new laptop and encrypt with same settings and later connect this as a secondary one ?
> ...



must try this one ..

run Ubuntu live , and  go to your drive  where ever you have data  stored. Actually it does not shows actually data , but shows as different  types . copy all the file by external storage  what ever you show on in encrypted drive  . 

when ever your hardisk ok , then install mcafee encryption in windows . 
then again run Ubuntu live cd , and store all the backup data to  encrypted drive . then run windows , 

it might be helpful .

N:B: don't install Ubuntu only LIVE from DVD .. ok .  thanks .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2014)

^^that won't work.basic principle of any encryption is a key to encrypt data which is unique.this is where how mcafee endpoint encryption works comes into play.does it store key file in encrypted form separately from encrypted data or does it allow some mechanism to embed this info within encrypted data to allow recovery on another system running same mcafee software?this info can be get from mcafee forums but in my opinion chances of recovery are very less especially in case of hardware hdd problem.


----------



## amayamartin82 (Mar 5, 2014)

jedy said:


> My laptop is crashed and hard disk is showing BSOD error when connected to different laptop. I am unable to repair since it is encrypted with Mcafee endpoint encryption software. I badly need to recover the data from the encrypted hard disk since there is no backup.
> 
> Please help me how to recover the data from it.
> 
> ...



Why don't you get in touch with some professional firms those actively engaged in offering data recovery services. I mean there are a number of options in the market. Find a suitable one.


----------



## jedy (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks all for suggestions. Will check what is feasible to recover the data.


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 14, 2014)

try my suggestion one time !!!


----------

